# Paper Mache Groundbreaker trio - 2012



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Started way back on the first of March-finished in the nick of time! Hope you enjoy them. :jol:

Build Thread: Time to Start Breaking Ground










A little rainy and the waterproofing always makes the paint a bit shiny, but they made a good debut this Halloween and held up to the heavy rain like champs!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

AWESOMENESS!

You have three... Can I have one? 

jk ... would like to see pix once it's all set up, though.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Those are beautiful Sawtooth Jack! Love the details and poses. Never seen such wicked teeth...awesome!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

great poses, texture, and teeth. Nice take on a groundbreaker.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Truly professional.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I love them! Finally an original and new look for groundbreakers, excellent work.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What I love best about these guys besides their gorgeousness is that you were able to give each of them a distinctive personality.


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

I am digging these guys.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

(tracing Sawtooth's ip address so I can figure out where he lives....):googly:


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks fantastic! very unique. love the poses. 

..wondering to self..why are everyone's floors always so clean in their pics?..


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

The tall one is still my favorite but they all look amazing. When you get tired of them I have the perfect spot for them in my yard.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

They are Creepy yet cute. One could read alot into what they might be thinking with the body language you gave them. Loads of Character. Crazy good!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Those are so cool I don't know if I'd put them outside! 

The teeth are great


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

They are everything I expected and more. You have excelled yourself Sawtooth. Love 'em


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

Fabulous work. I love them


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

That is so awesome!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Awesome work Sawtooth Jack! Very original

Superb!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't think I can tell you how much I love these...you've created a fresh new style of ground breaker...easily some of my favorite props I have seen this year. Also great work on the bases...each one is finished with a unique ground texture. Awesomeness!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

wow! these are fantastic! they look so different! great job! i wish had the talent to do something like this!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Without question, you have your own style there. Excellent work.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Bravo Sawtooth!!! They are three of the finest props I have ever seen! (ever, ever, ever) and I really enjoyed seeing the whole thought and build process. It was both fascinating and informative watching these guys come to life right here on the forum. Thank you so much for letting us all be a part of your amazing concept and build, and for sharing your incredible creative self with all of us. It has been a wonderful ride. Yay you!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> (tracing Sawtooth's ip address so I can figure out where he lives....):googly:


now now Roxy be nice.

I love them, really top notch work here. The teeth do give them a unique look.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Love these guys ...and the how to is great also...


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you all for your very generous comments on my odd-ball groundbreakers! I updated the OP with a few pics from Halloween night.


----------



## doctarii (Oct 25, 2012)

Those are truly amazing. I can't believe you put them outside. They look like works of art


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

doctarii said:


> Those are truly amazing. I can't believe you put them outside. They look like works of art


Thanks for saying so. I think the hardest part about prop-making for me is covering my paint with that hideous yellow spar varnish and then further coating things with a matte spray to dull down the sheen. But, they are made to live outside on Halloween, so I've gotten used to that and the fact that they may/will eventually deteriorate. Either way I get a great sense of satisfaction seeing them doing what I made them for, and this year these guys finally pushed my yard haunt to a level I've been working toward...not that I'm stopping here, lol!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Yowzah, those are fantastic.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

those are cool looking ..look great in the lighting !!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

That is one fabulous set of GB's! Eeeekim referred to their body language, and he's right. I love the different poses they have. Of course the teeth look awesome! Very nice job!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I love these guys. How are you going to top them for next year.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Spooky1 said:


> I love these guys. How are you going to top them for next year.


Thanks again Spooky, given the amazing look and colors of the GB you made this year, that means a lot! Still love that screaming look yours is wearing.

I'm very attached to these guys, as they have greatly improved the look of my yard display, so topping them is not necessarily my goal, but I do have plans :ninja:! If I pull off what I'd like to do next, I think I can put something together that will stand up to them. I've already begun sketching and planning out an idea I've been playing around with for a while now. Who knows, if I feel ambitious maybe this is the winter to finally start it! :jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

These are super amazing! GREAT work!


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

glad to see the final product, I had been following your previous thread for the build! Superb job Sawtooth!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't know how I missed these creepy little guys. They are delightfully spooky. They are so expressive, a perfect mix of whimsy and dread.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

wow


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Love em!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Fantastic Job, Just Fantastic! You brought persoality into them and they just shine! With the signature of Sawtooth Jack, you could almost make a Halloween card out of the pics you've shown us.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Just wondering Sawtooth...winter is over.... How are those ideas and sketches coming? I'd really, really, really like to see what you have in mind for 2013. (Did I say really?)


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow, thanks all, it was nice to see your comments and get motivated to start Halloween again!



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Just wondering Sawtooth...winter is over.... How are those ideas and sketches coming? I'd really, really, really like to see what you have in mind for 2013. (Did I say really?)


P5, I'm trying. It's been tough to start anything this year, but I think you guys just gave me the bug. Although not as big as I was planning to go, you can check out my new idea here.

Thanks for the good words, they help!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!!!


----------

